
Record and Replay for JavaScript apps - arbesfeld
https://blog.logrocket.com/logrocket-a-new-type-of-developer-tool-321a3e3d7af7
======
arbesfeld
Hey everyone,

LogRocket first launched on HN 6 months ago as a Record and Replay tool for
Redux apps. Today we're excited to announce that we officially support all
JavaScript apps and frameworks! LogRocket lets you replay everything that led
to a bug or user issue, including:

* Video recordings of user activity

* Network requests / responses (including bodies)

* Console logs + errors and stacktraces

* Redux actions and state

* Browser and other metadata

* and lots more...

Hope to hear from you all on how we can improve frontend debugging.

